# Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer (2007)



## Dave (Jun 28, 2007)

I took my son to see this. I thought it was quite dull and boring. I've heard some really negative comments about it, both by reviewers and in the 'what was the last film you saw' thread. I wouldn't say as stay away, don't waste an hour and a half of your life, it's still reasonable superhero stuff. I'm not enough of a Marvel buff to be able to moan about the errors. 

Stan Lee appears in a cameo part that is really not very funny at all. I think that is the main difference to the first film, that had some very funny jokes in it - like the "you're hot, thanks!" I guess there is only so much comedy that can be got out of having stretchy arms and becoming visible at inopportune moments!


----------



## PTeppic (Jun 28, 2007)

I've seen most of the big summer films here in the UK so far (Spiderman, Shrek, Pirates and Ocean's, as well as Fantastic 4, whilst still looking forward to Bourne, Die Hard and Potter) and thought that most were not up to expectation. Spiderman and Pirates in particular were very disappointing: Shrek was average but, in contrast to Dave, I thought that Ocean's (though a touch over-long) and F4 were the best of the bunch. Did prefer the Stan Lee cameo in Spiderman though; it was plain clunky in F4.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 29, 2007)

I was gutted that the Silver Surfer didn't get to say "To me, my board"
I am such a sad fanboy 

Seriously though, the film was pretty bad and took forever to get nowhere IMO


----------



## Viktor Kuprin (Jun 29, 2007)

I was very disappointed that Galactus, one of Marvel Comics' most charismatic cosmic baddies, was never shown in the film. Instead, a maelstrom of space junk represented the Silver Surfer's boss. Galactus, literally, sucked.


----------



## Lith (Jun 30, 2007)

I rather liked the movie.  It isn't great art, but I found it entertaining, at least as much so as the first one.  Except they did something weird with Sue- I can't tell if it's her hair or her eyes, but it kept setting me on edge whenever there was a closeup.  

I'm so far behind on the huge pile of summer movies.  The only other one I've seen is POTC, and it was alright, but I definitely prefer this one more.  It doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Viktor Kuprin (Jun 30, 2007)

Lith said:


> I rather liked the movie. It isn't great art, but I found it entertaining, at least as much so as the first one. Except they did something weird with Sue- I can't tell if it's her hair or her eyes, but it kept setting me on edge whenever there was a closeup.
> 
> I'm so far behind on the huge pile of summer movies. The only other one I've seen is POTC, and it was alright, but I definitely prefer this one more. It doesn't take itself too seriously.


 
It was her collagen-pumped lips. Recall the scene where she was talking to Ben Grimm's girlfriend, Alicia, whose upper lip was also artificially 3-centimeters thick? In the theater where I saw it, it was enough to make a guy yell out, "CATFISH!"

The lips were done by a bad surgeon, not CGI.


----------



## McMurphy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Forget the Moon.  The Silver Surfer is Made of Cheese.*

I thought it was one of the worst scripts I have ever seen.  Only sheer will (and laziness) stopped me from walking out of the theatre during Reed Richard's "nerds get the hot girls" speech.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 4, 2007)

Its a fun movie to watch with a gaggle of preteens, but other than that, it wasn't better or worse than the first one, which isn't saying much. And, Winter, I totally agree--why didn't he put in the trademark line? My guess is that it was in there before, but taken out on the editing floor because Hollywood always takes out the good stuff.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 5, 2007)

The one good thing about this movie was the idea that superheros would end up being fodder for those tabloid gossip magasines. I liked that. That was clever. The rest of it was pretty die, and I almost threw something at the screen when I saw "Galactus"-sorry-the Dust Cloud of DOOM! Whom the Surfer defeated by glowing a bit


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 5, 2007)

For me, the Spiderman movies have been the only good superhero movies. Am I alone in this?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 5, 2007)

I actually HATE the Spiderman movies, but I know I'm kind of rare that way. They had awful dialouge, awful acting, dull stories and horrible versions of the characters. But that's just my idiot opinion.

I think the first and second Blade movies, the second X-Man movie and the first and latest Batman movies were the only super-hero films that I've really liked, although the last Punisher movie with Thomas Jane was something of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 5, 2007)

Heh, I found the punisher one terrible, far fetched, and funny 

The Fantastic Four have never really been my favourites, and this new film blew all the budget on effects with nothing left for the scriptwriter.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Jessica Alba looks weird with blue eyes too


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd have to say the first Superman movie and the last Batman movie were the best of the lot.


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

I actually loved this movie, it was animated very nicely....loved how the silver surfer threw blaze down to earth from space in the beginning of the movie..


----------



## Giovanna Clairval (Sep 30, 2007)

They are getting better and better at CGI.
The film was perfect on that point.

I like Ioan Griffud (is that a Welsh name?) and the other actors. I don't go to the Cinema to discover the meaning of the world. I never miss any of this genre films, and I usually appreciate all of them, even the ones that are not-so-well crafted.

But, gosh! This one! What a waste of budget! 

The end was sent to the spectator through a telegraph--meaning that you receive a clear message about the ending about half an hour before you actually _see _it.

Although I love the characters, and and... 

Let me say it. This film really sucks.


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't seen this movie, but all my friends and collegues have shot it down as fingernails-on-the-chalkboard boring.  As for somebody who commented earlier on disliking the Spiderman movies, I can agree somewhat.  The first was good, the second was meh, and the third was enough to make me nauseous (insert scene of Toby McGuire acting cool and pointing obnoxiously at random women).  I agree, the most recent Batman movie was the best I've seen in terms of Superhero movies.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 2, 2007)

The good news is that none of these were as bad as Barb Wire.


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2007)

Or Tank Girl!


----------



## Inkreator (Oct 13, 2007)

Giovanna Clairval said:


> I like Ioan Griffud (is that a Welsh name?)....



Yup. He's from Wales  


I went to see the movie with my girlfriend, thought it was good, but it seems one must not hope that any comic, that is produced for the theaters, will be good (well, except the newest Batman with Christian Bale, that was a very good one). Is it my imagination or are they throwing, I apologize if someone is offended by this word being posted here, sluts in every movie? Jessica Alba as Susan Richards? I mean ok, she can try... but don't be so, hruuuum, freelanced (another word perhaps)? 

And the worst part: Galactus was shown as a cloud! Nothing else... tanj!


----------



## imls1978 (Nov 12, 2008)

i enjoyed this movie, it's not one of my top superheroes movie but it's more than ok.


----------



## ctg (Nov 12, 2008)

My opinion is that both of the stories would have done better as an mini-series and I've a love-hate relationship with these movies. Bottom belief is that all the characters - especially the villains (Galactus was a big disappointment) -  would need more screen time then 90 - 110 min Hollywood movie can give them.


----------



## Harpo (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m about to rewatch it. But having just checked this thread, perhaps I should switch off my brain or treat it as if it’s a lesson in what not to do.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2021)

ctg said:


> My opinion is that both of the stories would have done better as an mini-series and I've a love-hate relationship with these movies. Bottom belief is that all the characters - especially the villains (Galactus was a big disappointment) -  would need more screen time then 90 - 110 min Hollywood movie can give them.





Harpo said:


> I’m about to rewatch it. But having just checked this thread, perhaps I should switch off my brain or treat it as if it’s a lesson in what not to do.




This was a can;t miss franchise ans yet it misses the mark completely.


----------

